# Making a Rollfast V-700 mirror



## John (Oct 2, 2015)

Talk about hard to find,,  Came on the top of the line Rollfast bikes V-200 , V-700, V-900, V-400


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 2, 2015)

Talk about superb craftsmanship! V/r Shawn


----------



## John (Oct 2, 2015)

Ya, Rollfast had a great bike back then.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 2, 2015)

Luvit


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 3, 2015)

very nice.


----------



## catfish (Oct 3, 2015)

John does it again!!!!   Another great job!   Catfish


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 3, 2015)

*Check that Mirror.....*

Super Cool! Did you make enough to share?
I'm sure I can't afford the cost of material... but how much?


----------

